# A proposito di sms...



## Old Airforever (13 Maggio 2008)

...ho tempo circa tre ore per preparare un sms che deve colpire in pieno il cuore di una fanciulla che ho conosciuto oggi...
Suggeritemi qualcosa (che sia serio, per favore...poi, eventualmente sono ben accette frasi spiritose). Devo far rimanere senza fiato una fanciulla.
Grazie per la collaborazione, Air.


----------



## Old Addos (13 Maggio 2008)

*Ecco*

Le frasi in rima fanno sempre effetto , poichè - specie se contengono il nome della destinataria e/o fanno riferimento a sue caratteristiche , oppure ad esperienze in comune - danno l' idea di una cosa " esclusiva " , scritta ad hoc per lei ;
le donne hanno la fissa di essere uniche ed irripetibili , per cui se riesci a solleticare questa loro vanità , sei già sulla soglia della camera da letto.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Maggio 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Le frasi in rima fanno sempre effetto , poichè - specie se contengono il nome della destinataria e/o fanno riferimento a sue caratteristiche , oppure ad esperienze in comune - danno l' idea di una cosa " esclusiva " , scritta ad hoc per lei ;
> le donne hanno la fissa di essere uniche ed irripetibili , per cui se riesci a solleticare questa loro vanità , sei già sulla soglia della camera da letto.


Grande Addos! Ora bisogna comporre l'sms...
Air


----------



## Old Addos (13 Maggio 2008)

*Ecco - bis*

Visto che sei stato così gentile - l' unico - da scrivermi un messaggio privato per il mio compleanno , mi presto volentieri ;

qual è il nome della fortunata ? In che circostanza l' hai conosciuta ?

Chiedete e vi sarà dato ; il mago Othelma mi fa un superbaffo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Maggio 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Le frasi in rima fanno sempre effetto , poichè - specie se contengono il nome della destinataria e/o fanno riferimento a sue caratteristiche , oppure ad esperienze in comune - danno l' idea di una cosa " esclusiva " , scritta ad hoc per lei ;
> le donne hanno la fissa di essere uniche ed irripetibili , per cui se riesci a solleticare questa loro vanità , sei già sulla soglia della camera da letto.


 
ma quante ne sai?


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Maggio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma quante ne sai?


 
...le sa tutte...


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Maggio 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Visto che sei stato così gentile - l' unico - da scrivermi un messaggio privato per il mio compleanno , mi presto volentieri ;
> 
> qual è il nome della fortunata ? In che circostanza l' hai conosciuta ?
> 
> Chiedete e vi sarà dato ; il mago Othelma mi fa un superbaffo.


Visto che mi sono ritrovato dei parenti che non vedevo da 2 anni a 100 km da casa, in un rifugio a 2800 metri slm, ti scrivo in privato...son più sicuro. Rispondimi pure in pubblico...al posto del nome, mettici asterischi. Grassssieeeee!
Air


----------



## Old Addos (13 Maggio 2008)

*Meglio di no*

Come hai visto , ti ho scritto in privato ; se la voce gira e tutti/e si rivolgono a me , debbo mettermi a tempo pieno . . . . . . . .


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Maggio 2008)

*Addos*



Addos ha detto:


> Come hai visto , ti ho scritto in privato ; se la voce gira e tutti/e si rivolgono a me , debbo mettermi a tempo pieno . . . . . . . .


...però, permettimi di ringraziarti anche pubblicamente...
Marco


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> *Le frasi in rima fanno sempre effetto , poichè - specie se contengono il nome della destinataria e/o fanno riferimento a sue caratteristiche , oppure ad esperienze in comune - danno l' idea di una cosa " esclusiva " , scritta ad hoc per lei* ;
> le donne hanno la fissa di essere uniche ed irripetibili , per cui se riesci a solleticare questa loro vanità , sei già sulla soglia della camera da letto.

































Ma che donne frequenti, scusa? Se mi mandi un sms in rima, includendo persino il mio nome, come minimo cambio numero.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma che donne frequenti, scusa? Se mi mandi un sms in rima, includendo persino il mio nome, come minimo cambio numero.



L'ho _penzato_ ma non lo volevo scrivere... volovo conoscere il responso dell'sms in rima...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Air perdono... pero' porco demonio pure tu...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'ho _penzato_ ma non lo volevo scrivere... volovo conoscere il responso dell'sms in rima...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma mi sono usciti gli occhi dalle orbite quando ho letto. L'ho riletto più volte perché SPERAVO d'aver letto male, di non aver colto che scherzava. Invece sono seri. Quell'altro lo ringrazia pure. Sta per fare la più grande figura di merda della sua vita e lo rigrazia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

A questo punto chiederei a Carla il permesso di usare il suo bellissimo sms del pulcino...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> A questo punto chiederei a Carla il permesso di usare il suo bellissimo sms del pulcino...


permesso accordato, amore
pio pio però non fa rima con nessun nome...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> A questo punto chiederei a Carla il permesso di usare il suo bellissimo sms del pulcino...





Asudem ha detto:


> permesso accordato, amore
> pio pio però non fa rima con nessun nome...


Ma...maaa...macomeeeeeee?!?!?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Avevi detto che era per me!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> permesso accordato, amore
> pio pio però non fa rima con nessun nome...



Grazie amore.
Anche questo è vero... ma Addos secondo me un arrangiamento lo trova: ne sa parecchie, dicono.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma...maaa...macomeeeeeee?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per te ne ho altri molto più hot 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma che fai?? il pio pio???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma...maaa...macomeeeeeee?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non essere egoista!
Comunque sai che paragonandolo ALL'IDEA di un sms in rima con il nome della destinataria, il tuo era bellissimo?


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per te ne ho altri molto più hot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No ...io volevo kello...ecco...con voi non gioco più!!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No ...io volevo kello...ecco...con voi non gioco più!!


ma no!!! 
ehm, pio pio...vien qua pio pio..
nun ci riesco con pio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No ...io volevo kello...ecco...con voi non gioco più!!


smettila di fare così o ti faccio mandare un sms in rima!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> smettila di fare così o ti faccio mandare un sms in rima!


 
Perfida!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mandamelo tu se hai il coraggio..


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> smettila di fare così o ti faccio mandare un sms in rima!


non da addos


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perfida!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che paraculo della madonna!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




con me hai chiuso


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no!!!
> ehm, pio pio...vien qua pio pio..
> nun ci riesco con pio


 
Per forza...mica sto tacchinando stasera!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perfida!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Il coraggio non mi manca.
(se poi manca l'ispirazione, so da chi farmi aiutare 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Il coraggio non mi manca.
> (se poi manca l'ispirazione, so da chi farmi aiutare
> 
> 
> ...


 
Forse quello no ma....ti manca il numero!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Forse quello no ma....ti manca il numero!!!


E mi fermo per così poco? Ti mando una cartolina virtuale in rima, e ci faccio pure una figura più bella


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

*me gusta..*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> E mi fermo per così poco? Ti mando una cartolina virtuale in rima, e ci faccio pure una figura più bella


 
Mhhhh.... determinata eh la miss!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Attendo con ansia!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mhhhh.... determinata eh la miss!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco fatto.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ecco fatto.












































A questo punto puoi anche frustarmi e farti le unghiette sulla mia schiena!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A questo punto puoi anche frustarmi e farti le unghiette sulla mia schiena!




Che dici? Posso dare anche io consigli ad Air? Non pensi che farebbe una gran bella figura?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma che donne frequenti, scusa? Se mi mandi un sms in rima, includendo persino il mio nome, come minimo cambio numero.





Lettrice ha detto:


> L'ho _penzato_ ma non lo volevo scrivere... volovo conoscere il responso dell'sms in rima...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Meno male!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Credevo di essere isolata con questa sensazione...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meno male!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evabbeh...ma magari in giro ci son meno crotale che qui dentro!!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Che dici? Posso dare anche io consigli ad Air? Non pensi che farebbe una gran bella figura?


Laurea honoris causa...sul campo!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meno male!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   no no persa, non sei la sola. Purtroppo però siamo rimaste senza un esempio di sms in rima


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Evabbeh...ma magari in giro ci son meno crotale che qui dentro!!



No dai Fedì, seriamente. Quelle che ci sono in giro che apprezzano quegli sms, sono sicuramente più cattive di noi, perché prendono chiaramente PER IL CULO il mittente di certi messaggi. Sai le risate che si fanno con le amiche? Dai, siamo seri.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Laurea honoris causa...sul campo!!!



Bene, ora aspetto solo la tua schiena per le unghiette


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> No dai Fedì, seriamente. Quelle che ci sono in giro che apprezzano quegli sms, sono sicuramente più cattive di noi, perché prendono chiaramente PER IL CULO il mittente di certi messaggi. Sai le risate che si fanno con le amiche? Dai, siamo seri.


Ho provato a immaginare di ricevere o mandare un sms in rima...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho provato a immaginare di ricevere o mandare un sms in rima...


Hai perso i sensi solo al pensiero?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Hai perso i sensi solo al pensiero?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> No dai Fedì, seriamente. Quelle che ci sono in giro che apprezzano quegli sms, sono sicuramente più cattive di noi, perché prendono chiaramente PER IL CULO il mittente di certi messaggi. Sai le risate che si fanno con le amiche? Dai, siamo seri.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho provato a immaginare di ricevere o mandare un sms in rima...


 
Non bisogna misurare tutto col NOSTRO metro...

Magari un sms inviato "a te Paoletta che caricherei sul manubrio della mia bicicletta, per portarti sulla mia nuvoletta"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   potrebbe far breccia su qualcuna...o no?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Bene, ora aspetto solo la tua schiena per le unghiette


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non bisogna misurare tutto col NOSTRO metro...
> 
> Magari un sms inviato "a te Paoletta che caricherei sul manubrio della mia bicicletta, per portarti sulla mia nuvoletta"
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non bisogna misurare tutto col NOSTRO metro...
> 
> Magari un sms inviato "a te Paoletta che caricherei sul manubrio della mia bicicletta, per portarti sulla mia nuvoletta"
> 
> ...


Ma io ti scuoierei vivo e ti direi io che farci, col manubrio della bicicletta..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E la risposta è NO, NON POTREBBE FARE BRECCIA SU NESSUNA. Fedì ti prego, hai quarant'anni, dimmi che non è vero che non hai capito un cazzo delle donne


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>












































guarda che hai fatto. Mi hai shoccato persa!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma io ti scuoierei vivo e ti direi io che farci, col manubrio della bicicletta..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo te?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però intanto ti ho fatto ridere...ammettilo...e quale miglior afrodisiaco?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ovvio che l'sms non sarebbe fine a se stesso, ma fatto così, con la rimetta baciata, devierebbe inevitablmente sul ludico...e li ti vorrei vedere!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secondo te?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun ce prova'. Guarda Fedì, solo se mi mandassi un sms del genere, dopo tutto il ricamino che ci abbiamo fatto attorno stasera, riderei. Diversamente, senza un precedente del genere, ribadisco che cambierei numero


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

fedi e angelo: c'avete rotto er cazzo coi vostri picci picci


----------



## Mari' (14 Maggio 2008)

Scusate eh ... posso farmi una risata qua dentro?  

	
	
		
		
	


	































































































se rido di la ci scappa il morto


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Nun ce prova'. Guarda Fedì, solo se mi mandassi un sms del genere, dopo tutto il ricamino che ci abbiamo fatto attorno stasera, riderei. Diversamente, senza un precedente del genere, ribadisco che cambierei numero


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fedi e angelo: c'avete rotto er cazzo coi vostri picci picci


E tu molla di là...che ti porta?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E tu molla di là...che ti porta?


quando non mi caghi e mi trascuri (o tradisci)...sbrocco


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E tu molla di là...che ti porta?


E a te che ti porta dire stè cagate ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E a te che ti porta dire stè cagate ?


Ora non lo trattare male solo perché non invii sms in rima


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusate eh ... posso farmi una risata qua dentro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



































































































sei un mito, ho svegliato la gatta, ridendo!


----------



## Mari' (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei un mito, ho svegliato la gatta, ridendo!


Il mio mi guarda in cagnesco, figuratiiiiii


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

*Ettepareva!!*



Jesus ha detto:


> E a te che ti porta dire stè cagate ?


 
E tu farti un ciuffetto di azzi tuoi quando non sei minimamente chiamato in causa, MAI ???   

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Mi sa che d'ora in poi ti chiamerò...vodafone!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il mio mi guarda in cagnesco, figuratiiiiii


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E tu farti un ciuffetto di azzi tuoi quando non sei minimamente chiamato in causa, MAI ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...
































   no fedì veramente, il suo è in assoluto il più bell'intervento a sproposito della storia. Non poteva essere migliore  

	
	
		
		
	


	




































































   non ce la faccio a non ridere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Povero Air che vedrà quanta ilarità ha suscitato la sua richiesta e ...povero Addos che vedrà che la sua risposta ne ha suscitata ancor di più


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

questo è un thread serio e si può andare ot?
c'ho bisogno....sto di merda e non riesco a prendere sonno...suggerimenti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Ricevuto:
con quella voce ...puoi dire quel che vuoi


Ma me l'ha mandato un'amica


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Povero Air che vedrà quanta ilarità ha suscitato la sua richiesta e ...povero Addos che vedrà che la sua risposta ne ha suscitata ancor di più



sarà bene che si preoccupino. per la richiesta, uno, e per la risposta ridicola, l'altro


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> questo è un thread serio e si può andare ot?
> c'ho bisogno....sto di merda e non riesco a prendere sonno...suggerimenti?


Droghe escluse?!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> questo è un thread serio e si può andare ot?
> c'ho bisogno....sto di merda e non riesco a prendere sonno...suggerimenti?


Ehm 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ...generalmente aiuta a prender sonno...


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Droghe escluse?!?


niente droghe, se mi stordisco non mi passa...e DEVE passarmi....il più in fretta possibile....


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


latte? mi fa acidità


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> questo è un thread serio e si può andare ot?
> c'ho bisogno....sto di merda e non riesco a prendere sonno...suggerimenti?



Roger, a parte che con quell'avatar puoi fare quello che vuoi, su questo thread puoi parlare DAVVERO di quello che vuoi, perché ormai nulla ha più senso, e dopo l'intervento di marì, nulla sarà come prima. male che vada ci facciamo spostare in scannatoio, se degeneriamo, ormai ci abbiamo preso gusto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
quanto al suggerimento, dipende. stai di merda in che senso? mentalmente o fisicamente?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> niente droghe, se mi stordisco non mi passa...e DEVE passarmi....il più in fretta possibile....


Ma un paio d'ore fa stavi alla grande ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Roger, a parte che con quell'avatar puoi fare quello che vuoi, su questo thread puoi parlare DAVVERO di quello che vuoi, perché ormai nulla ha più senso, e dopo l'intervento di marì, nulla sarà come prima. male che vada ci facciamo spostare in scannatoio, se degeneriamo, ormai ci abbiamo preso gusto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mentalmente......avrei bisogno di parlare tipo 2 o 3 ore con una mia amica, ma svegliarla a quest'ora non mi sembra il caso....


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma un paio d'ore fa stavi alla grande ...


ma quando?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mentalmente......avrei bisogno di parlare tipo 2 o 3 ore con una mia amica, ma svegliarla a quest'ora non mi sembra il caso....


Per 10 minuti ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...racconta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma quando?


In un thread con Giusy...


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per 10 minuti ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


diciamo che ho permesso di farmi del male....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mentalmente......avrei bisogno di parlare tipo 2 o 3 ore con una mia amica, ma svegliarla a quest'ora non mi sembra il caso....



2 o 3 ore? solo? fossero stati due o tre minuti, ti avrei prestato il mio silenzioso fingermi la tua amica. 
dando per buono che non la puoi svegliare (sei sicuro che dorma? come siamo svegli noi, magari lo è anche lei) e che comunque dovrai aspettare domani per parlarle, perché non strafarti di camomilla?


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In un thread con Giusy...


ma non oggi....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma non oggi....



no, ieri: non era ancora mezzanotte  

	
	
		
		
	


	





in che senso hai permesso di farti del male?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

Uscire a far due passi? L'aria è fresca e può aiutare a schiarir le idee...

Io a volte facevo così quando proprio non riuscivo a prender sonno..tornato a casa...boommm...schiaantato sul materasso!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In un thread con Giusy...



(comunque mo' che ci penso, appena è arrivato si è detto subito stanco e incazzato o scazzato, qualcosa con 'cazzato' c'era)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> diciamo che ho permesso di farmi del male....


Ma è possibile non permetterlo?

O si rielabora o si rimuove o si ridimensiona...

Quando ho capito che chi ci ferisce il più delle volte lo fa semplicemte per galleggiare e non per far del male sono stata molto meno ferita...

Serve?


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, ieri: non era ancora mezzanotte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nel senso che ho commesso un errore che mi ha portato per la seconda volta in una stessa situazione...e che mi fa stare male...


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma è possibile non permetterlo?
> 
> O si rielabora o si rimuove o si ridimensiona...
> 
> ...


leggi sotto....


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> (comunque mo' che ci penso, appena è arrivato si è detto subito stanco e incazzato o scazzato, qualcosa con 'cazzato' c'era)[/size]


infatti....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> nel senso che ho commesso un errore che mi ha portato per la seconda volta in una stessa situazione...e che mi fa stare male...


è rimediabile questo errore? è grave? se si, quanto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> leggi sotto....


Sì ...non ha un senso contro di noi quel che ci ferisce...

Ma arriverà domani o ...arriverà un senso?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è rimediabile questo errore? è grave? se si, quanto?


Ragazza con estremo senso pratico


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Uscire a far due passi? L'aria è fresca e può aiutare a schiarir le idee...
> 
> Io a volte facevo così quando proprio non riuscivo a prender sonno..tornato a casa...boommm...schiaantato sul materasso!


non è da me, devo sentirmi a casa per stare meglio, nei limiti....


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

Scusa ma io devo abbandonare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  nun regghekkiù!

E domani sarà giornatina pesante!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Alex, leggo domani, anche se sarà forse tardi...notte!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì ...non ha un senso contro di noi quel che ci ferisce...
> 
> Ma arriverà domani o ...arriverà un senso?


stai cercando di ipnotizzarlo per aiutarlo a dormire, ammettilo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusa ma io devo abbandonare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



notte fedì, a domani
Baci e prepara la schiena


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ragazza con estremo senso pratico


ha detto che vuole risolvere in fretta, ho pensato non volesse girarci attorno


----------



## Mari' (14 Maggio 2008)

Buonanotte, e mi raccomando chiudete a chiave eh!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> notte fedì, a domani
> Baci e prepara la schiena


 
Ogghey...vado di silkepil!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è rimediabile questo errore? è grave? se si, quanto?


errore comunque è in senso lato, nel senso che non ho commesso nulla di sbagliato. ho solo pensato che non si sarebbe ripresentata una situazione perchè mi sono fidato di una persona....e quando sei innamorato ci credi/speri no?
non credo che si possa rimediare, almeno credo di non volerlo...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buonanotte, e mi raccomando chiudete a chiave eh!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Notte!

Angelodm ...mi fai ridere ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusa ma io devo abbandonare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


notte fedi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buonanotte, e mi raccomando chiudete a chiave eh!



si, e spegnamo la luce.
Notte Marì e ricordati: sei il mio idolo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> errore comunque è in senso lato, nel senso che non ho commesso nulla di sbagliato. ho solo pensato che non si sarebbe ripresentata una situazione perchè mi sono fidato di una persona....e quando sei innamorato ci credi/speri no?
> non credo che si possa rimediare, almeno credo di non volerlo...


Fidato e tradito?
Tradito inelle aspettative?
E ora cosa fa più male la delusione di lei o di te stesso?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Notte!
> 
> Angelodm ...mi fai ridere ...





Italia1 ha detto:


> notte fedi...


Notte Persa!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Notte Alex...


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> stai cercando di ipnotizzarlo per aiutarlo a dormire, ammettilo




















ma alla fine voglio dormire? sono un po' confuso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> errore comunque è in senso lato, nel senso che non ho commesso nulla di sbagliato. ho solo pensato che non si sarebbe ripresentata una situazione perchè mi sono fidato di una persona....e quando sei innamorato ci credi/speri no?
> non credo che si possa rimediare, almeno credo di non volerlo...



spetta spetta che sto iniziando a vedere la luce. 
Fai finta che io sia la tua amica e io ti parlerò come se lo fossi: stellina... stiamo parlando di una delusione amorosa in pieno stile? deluso o tradito?


----------



## Mari' (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>



Ci vuole no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







angelodelmale ha detto:


> si, e spegnamo la luce.
> Notte Marì e ricordati: sei il mio idolo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Notte!
> 
> Angelodm ...mi fai ridere ...


spero non sia detto con il tono con cui si dice per intendere "mi fai cagare"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma alla fine voglio dormire? sono un po' confuso


se volessi dormire, ora staresti russando


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> spero non sia detto con il tono con cui si dice per intendere "mi fai cagare"


Noooooooooo solo che temevo corressi  (si fa per dire...) a letto e perdessi la risposta e allora con la risposta rapida (che rapida non è) non ci sono emoticon...


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fidato e tradito?
> Tradito inelle aspettative?
> E ora cosa fa più male la delusione di lei o di te stesso?


non lo so persa, credo di lei. non credo di poter essere deluso da me, non ho fatto altro che crederci. ma avrei potuto essere più forte e non cedere, non mi sarei trovato a stare così male. non sono stato così male nemmeno quando è finito il mio matrimonio. ricordo di essere stato così di m.... solo quando io e la mia ex moglie ci siamo separati per un mese per la prima volta...fa molto male....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Noooooooooo solo che temevo corressi  (si fa per dire...) a letto e perdessi la risposta e allora con la risposta rapida (che rapida non è) non ci sono emoticon...
































   tranquilla scherzavo.
Comunque io non sto andando. In realtà salutavo chi andava


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non lo so persa, credo di lei. non credo di poter essere deluso da me, non ho fatto altro che crederci. ma avrei potuto essere più forte e non cedere, non mi sarei trovato a stare così male. non sono stato così male nemmeno quando è finito il mio matrimonio. ricordo di essere stato così di m.... solo quando io e la mia ex moglie ci siamo separati per un mese per la prima volta...fa molto male....


Allora...domani devi proprio andare a lavorare?

Credo che se tu fossi in grado di piangere ti ...scaricherebbe...


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se volessi dormire, ora staresti russando


da quello che ho letto a spizzichi e bocconi qualcuno ha scritto (non sono nemmeno sicuro esattamente di questo) che tu saresti cat....stare qui a parlare così di me se tu lo fossi sul serio sarebbe paradossale...non chiedermi perchè, storia troppo lunga...


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora...domani devi proprio andare a lavorare?
> 
> Credo che se tu fossi in grado di piangere ti ...scaricherebbe...


lo sto facendo persa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non lo so persa, credo di lei. non credo di poter essere deluso da me, non ho fatto altro che crederci. *ma avrei potuto essere più forte e non cedere, non mi sarei trovato a stare così male. no*n sono stato così male nemmeno quando è finito il mio matrimonio. ricordo di essere stato così di m.... solo quando io e la mia ex moglie ci siamo separati per un mese per la prima volta...fa molto male....


Meglio fallire sapendo di averci provato, che non provarci affatto, no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> da quello che ho letto a spizzichi e bocconi qualcuno ha scritto (non sono nemmeno sicuro esattamente di questo) che tu saresti cat....stare qui a parlare così di me se tu lo fossi sul serio sarebbe paradossale...non chiedermi perchè, storia troppo lunga...


Ma va...non è certo Cat...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> da quello che ho letto a spizzichi e bocconi qualcuno ha scritto (non sono nemmeno sicuro esattamente di questo) che tu saresti cat....stare qui a parlare così di me se tu lo fossi sul serio sarebbe paradossale...non chiedermi perchè, storia troppo lunga...



italia1... con tanta simpatia ti dico, che se mi riaccusi di essere cat, dandomi quindi della psicopatica, ti stacco la testa a morsi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

*Alex*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> Meglio fallire sapendo di averci provato, che non provarci affatto, no?


Credo che questo possa essere un pensiero forte.
Sapere di aver fatto il possibile che era nelle tue possibilità...dà un po' di pace...un po'
Non toglie la delusione causata da chi non ha investito quanto noi.


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> spetta spetta che sto iniziando a vedere la luce.
> Fai finta che io sia la tua amica e io ti parlerò come se lo fossi: stellina... stiamo parlando di una delusione amorosa in pieno stile? deluso o tradito?


tradito nel senso di corna? no.
deluso? nemmeno
sto di merda perchè non porterò avanti questa storia. ci credevo, stiamo bene insieme, quando stiamo bene....mi sento preso in giro anche se non c'è intenzione, ma l'effetto è lo stesso. se qualcuno ti tira un pugno ma non voleva colpirti fa male uguale no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che questo possa essere un pensiero forte.
> Sapere di aver fatto il possibile che era nelle tue possibilità...dà un po' di pace...un po'
> Non toglie la delusione causata da chi non ha investito quanto noi.



Sicuramente. Ma un'esistenza serena perché si è evitato di correre rischi, la vedo come un'esistenza vuota.


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> italia1... con tanta simpatia ti dico, che se mi riaccusi di essere cat, dandomi quindi della psicopatica, ti stacco la testa a morsi


nono. era solo una considerazione. mi pareva di aver letto così. siccome non leggo tutto (anzi molto poco ultimamente) ma leggendo qua e là era uscita 'sta cosa l'ho scritta. ma poi non so nemmeno come e se si è risolta la cosa....
comunque prova a staccarmela, se funziona


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tradito nel senso di corna? no.
> deluso? nemmeno
> sto di merda perchè non porterò avanti questa storia. ci credevo, stiamo bene insieme, quando stiamo bene....mi sento preso in giro anche se non c'è intenzione, ma l'effetto è lo stesso. *se qualcuno ti tira un pugno ma non voleva colpirti fa male uguale no?*



Si. Ma se il pugno te l'ha dato per errore, si presume che non te ne darà altri.
Senza bisogno di scendere nei dettagli, se non ti va, sei convinto, *veramente*, che non ci siano i presupposti per portare avanti la storia?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tradito nel senso di corna? no.
> deluso? nemmeno
> sto di merda perchè non porterò avanti questa storia. ci credevo, stiamo bene insieme, quando stiamo bene....mi sento preso in giro anche se non c'è intenzione, ma l'effetto è lo stesso. se qualcuno ti tira un pugno ma non voleva colpirti fa male uguale no?


Fa male uguale ....ma forse te la prendi un po anche con te stesso che non ti sei scansato ...ma anzi ti sei messo sulla traiettoria...quando era prevedibile.
Credo che in un rapporto iniziale sia prevedibile la incapacità d'investimento...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> nono. era solo una considerazione. mi pareva di aver letto così. siccome non leggo tutto (anzi molto poco ultimamente) ma leggendo qua e là era uscita 'sta cosa l'ho scritta. ma poi non so nemmeno come e se si è risolta la cosa....
> comunque prova a staccarmela, se funziona



Ultimamente sui cloni puoi aver letto di tutto, persino cose scritte da me. Tutto nasce dal fatto che cat accusa chi le capita a tiro, di essere un clone (senza mai precisare di chi). Ormai siamo i primi a giocarci su sta cosa, e ci professiamo cloni, o accusiamo gli altri di esserlo, ma sempre per gioco. Quindi che abbia letto che io sono cat, ci sta, siamo al delirio. Ma che ci abbia creduto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non va bene. Capitami a tiro e ti accontento, per la testa


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Meglio fallire sapendo di averci provato, che non provarci affatto, no?


ci avevo già provato. e adesso come adesso non è consolante questo pensiero. più avanti, forse. adesso so solo che sto male perchè non posso (e non voglio) andare avanti. e non è perchè ho paura, ma solo perchè per quanto io ami questa persona penso che sia inutile. e che sia inutile perpretrare una situazione che magari andrà bene ancora per un po' e poi continuare a soffrire....innamorato si, ma masochista manco pe gnente...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ci avevo già provato. e adesso come adesso non è consolante questo pensiero. più avanti, forse. adesso so solo che sto male perchè non posso (e non voglio) andare avanti. e non è perchè ho paura, ma solo perchè per quanto io ami questa persona penso che sia inutile. e che sia inutile perpretrare una situazione che magari andrà bene ancora per un po' e poi continuare a soffrire....innamorato si, ma masochista manco pe gnente...


Non per entrare nei fatti tuoi ...ma visto che siam qui in tre gatti (se vuoi poi posso spostare tutta la tua parte in privé) ...in che cosa consiste la delusione?
Son un pochetto stanca ...vorrei lasciarti con qualche vaghezza in meno ...intendo come appoggio mio un po' meno banale...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ci avevo già provato. e adesso come adesso non è consolante questo pensiero. più avanti, forse. adesso so solo che sto male perchè non posso (e non voglio) andare avanti. e non è perchè ho paura, ma solo perchè per quanto io ami questa persona penso che sia inutile. e che sia inutile perpretrare una situazione che magari andrà bene ancora per un po' e poi continuare a soffrire....innamorato si, ma masochista manco pe gnente...



appurato che la decisione l'hai presa e che sembra irreversibile, ora devi solo trovare il modo per imparare a conviverci fino a quando inizierà a fare meno male. cazzo a parole è così facile... dal punto di vista pratico lo è molto meno, lo sappiamo bene tutti. E' comunque una decisione che hai preso con lo scopo di stare meglio, per poi stare proprio bene. Vedila come una terapia aggressiva, piena di effetti collaterali. Pesanti, ma che valgono la pena di essere affrontati, per tornare come prima e potere andare avanti, no?


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fa male uguale ....ma forse te la prendi un po anche con te stesso che non ti sei scansato ...ma anzi ti sei messo sulla traiettoria...quando era prevedibile.
> Credo che in un rapporto iniziale sia prevedibile la incapacità d'investimento...


si, era prevedibile....visto che la situazione è esattamente nei modi la stessa, anche se gli argomenti sono un po' cambiati... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












non sono sicuro adesso di poter affermare di avercela con me stesso, ma credo di no....sono una persona che ha difetti come tutti, ma se ne ho uno è il pregio di non appesantire mai le situazioni se non quando provocato. credo di non potermi attribuire colpe, se non quella di non voler essere manipolato o di essere un'appendice...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si, era prevedibile....visto che la situazione è esattamente nei modi la stessa, anche se gli argomenti sono un po' cambiati...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Capita più volte di non riuscire a vedere nell'altro lo stesso impegno che mettiamo noi nel rapporto.
Meglio che tu cerchi di concentrarti su un progetto ...fosse anche quello di lavare l'auto e cambiare le foderine..

Mi spiace Alex ma non sono più non dico lucida ...ma neanche traslucida ....devo dormire.
Ti abbraccio buonanotte


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si, era prevedibile....visto che la situazione è esattamente nei modi la stessa, anche se gli argomenti sono un po' cambiati...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma perché devi trovarti per forza delle colpe o difetti o trovare delle giustificazioni per questi, e non puoi invece concentarti sui tuoi pregi? E poi le colpe... quando una storia finisce, si ha questa malsana usanza di parlare di colpe. Sesso si ferisce qualcuno senza volerlo. Spesso l'amore finisce senza che ci siano colpevoli. Non è un processo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non per entrare nei fatti tuoi ...ma visto che siam qui in tre gatti (se vuoi poi posso spostare tutta la tua parte in privé) ...in che cosa consiste la delusione?
> Son un pochetto stanca ...vorrei lasciarti con qualche vaghezza in meno ...intendo come appoggio mio un po' meno banale...


sono stato accusato di essere troppo presente...ma nello stesso tempo di non supportare abbastanza perchè (in soldoni) ho una MIA opinione che differisce solo per punto di vista ma non nella sostanza...ovviamente questo ultimo punto è quello che realmente è (e che ho spiegato) visto che è il MIO pensiero, ma non lo è per l'altra persona.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capita più volte di non riuscire a vedere nell'altro lo stesso impegno che mettiamo noi nel rapporto.
> Meglio che tu cerchi di concentrarti su un progetto ...fosse anche quello di lavare l'auto e cambiare le foderine..
> 
> Mi spiace Alex ma non sono più non dico lucida ...ma neanche traslucida ....devo dormire.
> Ti abbraccio buonanotte


Notte persuccia


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma perché devi trovarti per forza delle colpe o difetti o trovare delle giustificazioni per questi, e non puoi invece concentarti sui tuoi pregi? E poi le colpe... quando una storia finisce, si ha questa malsana usanza di parlare di colpe. Sesso si ferisce qualcuno senza volerlo. Spesso l'amore finisce senza che ci siano colpevoli. Non è un processo.


hai perfettamente ragione, ma per spiegare si finisce col semplificare....volevo solo dire che non penso di aver fatto nulla affinchè si arrivasse a questo punto.


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capita più volte di non riuscire a vedere nell'altro lo stesso impegno che mettiamo noi nel rapporto.
> Meglio che tu cerchi di concentrarti su un progetto ...fosse anche quello di lavare l'auto e cambiare le foderine..
> 
> Mi spiace Alex ma non sono più non dico lucida ...ma neanche traslucida ....devo dormire.
> Ti abbraccio buonanotte


notte persa.....GRAZIE


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sono stato accusato di essere troppo presente...ma nello stesso tempo di non supportare abbastanza perchè (in soldoni) ho una MIA opinione che differisce solo per punto di vista ma non nella sostanza...ovviamente questo ultimo punto è quello che realmente è (e che ho spiegato) visto che è il MIO pensiero, ma non lo è per l'altra persona.


Non credo che si possa chiedere a nessuno di esserci come vorremmo noi. Mi sembra che sarebbe già da apprezzare un uomo che c'è.
Buonanotte di nuovo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> *sono stato accusato di essere troppo presente*...ma nello stesso tempo di non supportare abbastanza perchè (in soldoni) ho una MIA opinione che differisce solo per punto di vista ma non nella sostanza...ovviamente questo ultimo punto è quello che realmente è (e che ho spiegato) visto che è il MIO pensiero, ma non lo è per l'altra persona.



questo dimostra che le donne sono incontentabili. Io di norma mi lamento dell'opposto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Notte persuccia


Notte


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione, ma per spiegare si finisce col semplificare....volevo solo dire che non penso di aver fatto nulla affinchè si arrivasse a questo punto.



Probabilmente non hai neanche fatto nulla per meritare, che si arrivasse a questo punto. Però le cose non vanno sempre come vorremmo, come speriamo, come crediamo. Quando si raggiunge la consapevolezza, come hai fatto tu, non rimangono che due scelte: provare a cambiare o accontentarsi. Pensi che sarebbe meglio accontentarsi, pur di non stare male?


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo dimostra che le donne sono incontentabili. Io di norma mi lamento dell'opposto...


forse non sono facile da "gestire"...ho sempre una MIA opinione e cerco sempre di vedere le cose anche da altri lati e questo forse viene percepito come "avversivo" anche se mi spertico a spiegare che non è così....


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Probabilmente non hai neanche fatto nulla per meritare, che si arrivasse a questo punto. Però le cose non vanno sempre come vorremmo, come speriamo, come crediamo. Quando si raggiunge la consapevolezza, come hai fatto tu, non rimangono che due scelte: provare a cambiare o accontentarsi. Pensi che sarebbe meglio accontentarsi, pur di non stare male?


potrei farlo se mi si parlasse chiaro come faccio io....sono una persona che sa "adattarsi", compatibilmente con i miei desideri si capisce, anche se di primo acchito posso sembrare il contrario...però non sopporto che in corso d'opera mi si cambino RADICALMENTE le carte in tavola...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> forse non sono facile da "gestire"...ho sempre una MIA opinione e cerco sempre di vedere le cose anche da altri lati e questo forse viene percepito come "avversivo" anche se mi spertico a spiegare che non è così....



Oh Roger, ognuno di noi DEVE avere una propria opinione. C'è chi le ha e le tiene celate, per il quieto vivere... persone deboli, forse troppo accomodanti se non addirittura ipocrite; chi ama esternarle e queste sono le persone più vere. E' anche vero che a volte sono... incomprese. E' anche vero che chi non comprende, a volte lo fa perché non si impegna a farlo. Perché non vuole vedere al di là del proprio naso, o più semplicemente perché vorrebbe che gli altri fossero esattamente come più piacerebbe che fossero. Questo lo trovo un grande ostacolo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> potrei farlo se mi si parlasse chiaro come faccio io....sono una persona che sa "adattarsi", compatibilmente con i miei desideri si capisce, anche se di primo acchito posso sembrare il contrario...però non sopporto che in corso d'opera mi si cambino RADICALMENTE le carte in tavola...



Accontentarsi però, credo che sia logorante a lungo andare. Mi accontento di mangiare solo il primo, se il secondo non c'è. Ma se ci può essere, se posso averlo, se posso essere più sazia e più appagata, perché devo accontentarmi? Per poi sentire i morsi della fame dopo un paio d'ore?


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Oh Roger, ognuno di noi DEVE avere una propria opinione. C'è chi le ha e le tiene celate, per il quieto vivere... persone deboli, forse troppo accomodanti se non addirittura ipocrite; chi ama esternarle e queste sono le persone più vere. E' anche vero che a volte sono... incomprese. E' anche vero che chi non comprende, a volte lo fa perché non si impegna a farlo. Perché non vuole vedere al di là del proprio naso, o più semplicemente perché vorrebbe che gli altri fossero esattamente come più piacerebbe che fossero. Questo lo trovo un grande ostacolo.


sono limitato, è al di fuori della mia comprensione un meccanismo di questo tipo...io cerco di semplificarmi la vita, non di complicarmela...


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Accontentarsi però, credo che sia logorante a lungo andare. Mi accontento di mangiare solo il primo, se il secondo non c'è. Ma se ci può essere, se posso averlo, se posso essere più sazia e più appagata, perché devo accontentarmi? Per poi sentire i morsi della fame dopo un paio d'ore?


ok, ma se ho il primo, il secondo e anche il dolce e poi si passa solo al contorno mi girano le balle no? se però il contorno è il mio piatto preferito e so che avbrò solo quello, posso decidere che mi va bene...il contrario no...chiedo troppo?


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

angelo ma tu che lavoro fai per essere ancora qui e non avere (apparentemente) grossi problemi? puoi anche non essere precisa, fai turni?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sono limitato, è al di fuori della mia comprensione un meccanismo di questo tipo...io cerco di semplificarmi la vita, non di complicarmela...



Potrei sbagliare, ma dalle poche righe che ho letto finora, mi sembra che tu la viva al modo giusto. Non si può sempre semplificare, purtroppo. Quella che hai preso è la decisione più difficile, quanto meno per le conseguenze che ti trovi ad affrontare, per i patimenti e le sofferenze. Ma dimostri di rispettare te stesso e i tuoi sentimenti. Per quanto possa servire, credo che non abbia nulla da rimproverarti, ma solo di che essere fiero e andare avanti a testa alta. La sofferenza che provi, lo sai dato che ci sei passato come tutti, non durerà per sempre.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> angelo ma tu che lavoro fai per essere ancora qui e non avere (apparentemente) grossi problemi? puoi anche non essere precisa, fai turni?



No non faccio turni. Sono un'impiegata che fa normalissimi orari d'ufficio. Ma sono in malattia da mo', quindi non butto l'occhio sull'orologio.

Tu piuttosto, domani (anzi oggi), lavori? Hai la sveglia presto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok, ma se ho il primo, il secondo e anche il dolce e poi si passa solo al contorno mi girano le balle no? se però il contorno è il mio piatto preferito e so che avbrò solo quello, posso decidere che mi va bene...il contrario no...chiedo troppo?




No, decisamente non chiedi troppo. E poi chi è sempre presente e sa accontentarsi, non può chiedere troppo! Il problema è: se il contorno che è il tuo piatto preferito e non viene servito... che si fa?


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> No, decisamente non chiedi troppo. E poi chi è sempre presente e sa accontentarsi, non può chiedere troppo! Il problema è: se il contorno che è il tuo piatto preferito e non viene servito... che si fa?


non ho capito se il contorno verrà servito, ma a questo punto non mi interessa...sono un uomo forte, nulla mi distruggerà se non sono io ad autodistruggermi...
provo ad andare a letto. oltretutto il pc comincia a fare le bizze
buonanotte Angelo e GRAZIE.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> No non faccio turni. Sono un'impiegata che fa normalissimi orari d'ufficio. Ma sono in malattia da mo', quindi non butto l'occhio sull'orologio.
> 
> Tu piuttosto, domani (anzi oggi), lavori? Hai la sveglia presto?


ti dirò che se non dormo mi prendo una giornata di ferie o mi do per malato...fanculo a tutti!
notte


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non ho capito se il contorno verrà servito, ma a questo punto non mi interessa...sono un uomo forte, nulla mi distruggerà se non sono io ad autodistruggermi...
> provo ad andare a letto. oltretutto il pc comincia a fare le bizze
> buonanotte Angelo e GRAZIE.....


Sei forte, se non permetti agli altri di distruggerti, men che meno devi permetterlo a te stesso.
Di nulla Roger, quando vuoi.
Un abbraccio e buonanotte.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ti dirò che se non dormo mi prendo una giornata di ferie o mi do per malato...fanculo a tutti!
> notte



volevo suggerirtelo io.
per un giorno non crollerà il mondo se non vai a lavorare, ma a te servirà per riposare un po' mente e corpo.


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Maggio 2008)

Ragazzacci & ragazzacce, tremendi/e e cattivi/e...capisco che a molti di voi possano non garbare eventuali sms in rima e inserendo nelle stesse il nome del destinatario (cosa che tra l'altro non è stato fatto).
Però, c'è modo e modo per disapprovare: il mio era un consiglio e Addos è stato l'unico a non polemizzare e ad aiutarmi. Abbiate almeno rispetto per lui.
Seconda cosa, prima di giudicare, dovreste informarvi sul contenuto (che per rispettabilissima scelta di Addos stesso non è stato reso pubblico), perchè v'assicuro che questa fanciulla (che era in palestra con alcune sue amiche), finito spinning è andata (con le sue amiche) negli spogliatoi (la prima cosa che solitamente fanno è guardare il cellulare), è rimasta colpita, ammutolita e s'è emozionata (e leggendolo ad alta voce, si sono meravigliate anche le amiche) per l'originale e significativo sms, quando le altre, più che classimci sms, mielosi, sintetici, insignificanti non hanno ricevuto.
Con simpatia, Marco


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ragazzacci & ragazzacce, tremendi/e e cattivi/e...capisco che a molti di voi possano non garbare eventuali sms in rima e inserendo nelle stesse il nome del destinatario (cosa che tra l'altro non è stato fatto).
> Però, c'è modo e modo per disapprovare: il mio era un consiglio e Addos è stato l'unico a non polemizzare e ad aiutarmi. Abbiate almeno rispetto per lui.
> Seconda cosa, prima di giudicare, *dovreste informarvi sul contenuto (*che per rispettabilissima scelta di Addos stesso non è stato reso pubblico), perchè v'assicuro che questa fanciulla (che era in palestra con alcune sue amiche), finito spinning è andata (con le sue amiche) negli spogliatoi (la prima cosa che solitamente fanno è guardare il cellulare), è rimasta colpita, ammutolita e s'è emozionata (e leggendolo ad alta voce, si sono meravigliate anche le amiche) per l'originale e significativo sms, quando le altre, più che classimci sms, mielosi, sintetici, insignificanti non hanno ricevuto.
> Con simpatia, Marco



Marcolino, non essere così permaloso, si scherza su tutto, anche su cose serie, immaginati su una cosa del genere. Tanto più che le varie battute sono state fatte ovviamente senza conoscere il contenuto dell'sms, ma proprio sul suggerimento dell'sms in rima, che poi ci sia stato o no non è affar nostro e dubito che qua ci sia qualcuno intenzionato ad informarsi sul contenuto.
Abbiamo riso e scherzato e non polemizzato, questo lo stai facendo tu.
E tanto per dirti la mia, trovo inusuale che una ragazzo di almeno 30 anni (se non ho capito male è questa la tua età) abbia bisogno che qualcuno gli dica cosa scrivere in un sms che dovrebbe avere lo scopo di colpire una ragazza. Sicuro che l'emozione che sostieni che lei abbia provato nel leggerlo, sarebbe la stessa se sapesse che ti è stato suggerito e non è farina del tuo sacco? 
E poi scusa la curiosità, se non vuoi rispondere non ci sono problemi, come fai a sapere qual'è stata la reazione sua  e di addirittura tutte le amiche della palestra?
Baci


----------



## Old Italia1 (14 Maggio 2008)

dormito un cazzo (2 ore si e no)......e non posso nemmeno rilassarmi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












'giorno a tous...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

comunque,marcolino, se la fortunata si chiama federica ne avrei qualcuno in rima anche io nè?
chettecredi? che non sia creativa??


----------



## Verena67 (14 Maggio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ragazzacci & ragazzacce, tremendi/e e cattivi/e...capisco che a molti di voi possano non garbare eventuali sms in rima e inserendo nelle stesse il nome del destinatario (cosa che tra l'altro non è stato fatto).
> Però, c'è modo e modo per disapprovare: il mio era un consiglio e Addos è stato l'unico a non polemizzare e ad aiutarmi. Abbiate almeno rispetto per lui.
> Seconda cosa, prima di giudicare, dovreste informarvi sul contenuto (che per rispettabilissima scelta di Addos stesso non è stato reso pubblico), *perchè v'assicuro che questa fanciulla (che era in palestra con alcune sue amiche), finito spinning è andata (con le sue amiche) negli spogliatoi (la prima cosa che solitamente fanno è guardare il cellulare), è rimasta colpita, ammutolita e s'è emozionata (e leggendolo ad alta voce, si sono meravigliate anche le amiche) (!!!!)per l'originale e significativo sms, quando le altre, più che classimci sms, mielosi, sintetici, insignificanti non hanno ricevuto.*
> Con simpatia, Marco


sono una vecchia acida ma GIA' A PELLE ti dico che sta tipa non è adatta 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Alza il tiro!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> dormito un cazzo (2 ore si e no)......e non posso nemmeno rilassarmi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'giorno roger. 
come va?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque,marcolino, se la fortunata si chiama federica ne avrei qualcuno in rima anche io nè?
> chettecredi? che non sia creativa??


ho quasi paura di chiederti una rimetta


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho quasi paura di chiederti una rimetta


ne ho anche con paoletta, carletta .....le vuoi??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ne ho anche con paoletta, carletta .....le vuoi??












   si dai, fammi sentire importante


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Marcolino, non essere così permaloso, si scherza su tutto, anche su cose serie, immaginati su una cosa del genere. Tanto più che le varie battute sono state fatte ovviamente senza conoscere il contenuto dell'sms, ma proprio sul suggerimento dell'sms in rima, che poi ci sia stato o no non è affar nostro e dubito che qua ci sia qualcuno intenzionato ad informarsi sul contenuto.
> Abbiamo riso e scherzato e non polemizzato, questo lo stai facendo tu.
> E tanto per dirti la mia, trovo inusuale che una ragazzo di almeno 30 anni (se non ho capito male è questa la tua età) abbia bisogno che qualcuno gli dica cosa scrivere in un sms che dovrebbe avere lo scopo di colpire una ragazza. Sicuro che l'emozione che sostieni che lei abbia provato nel leggerlo, sarebbe la stessa se sapesse che ti è stato suggerito e non è farina del tuo sacco?
> E poi scusa la curiosità, se non vuoi rispondere non ci sono problemi, come fai a sapere qual'è stata la reazione sua e di addirittura tutte le amiche della palestra?
> Baci


Il mio intervento era solo per evitare che la cosa non andasse a sfavore di Addos.
Comunque sia, ti garantisco che una poesia come quella suggerita da Addos stesso, in pochi la saprebbero scrivere perchè, quello di stenderla in pochissimi secondi e inserendo alcuni dati reali, non è cosa da tutti. Almeno, per me non lo è...e vi assicuro che non mi mancano le inventive...se poi vi sono sembrato immaturo, a 32 anni, a chiedere un suggerimento...io non me ne vergogno affatto.
Come ho fatto a sapere la reazione? Me lo ha scritto. Vero si, vero no, non mi costa nulla darla per buona.
Un abbraccio!
Marco


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Il mio intervento era solo per evitare che la cosa non andasse a sfavore di Addos.
> Comunque sia, ti garantisco che una poesia come quella suggerita da Addos stesso, in pochi la saprebbero scrivere perchè, quello di stenderla in pochissimi secondi e inserendo alcuni dati reali, non è cosa da tutti. Almeno, per me non lo è...e vi assicuro che non mi mancano le inventive...se poi vi sono sembrato immaturo, a 32 anni, a chiedere un suggerimento...io non me ne vergogno affatto.
> Come ho fatto a sapere la reazione? Me lo ha scritto. Vero si, vero no, non mi costa nulla darla per buona.
> Un abbraccio!
> Marco



addos , che leggevo anche in un altro forum, ha sempre avuto il pallino della rima baciata


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> addos , che leggevo anche in un altro forum, ha sempre avuto il pallino della rima baciata


..è un grande! E' una dote anche questa...in una tempistica sbalorditiva e con quattro dati che gli ho fornito ha messo in piedi un sms strepitoso...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Il mio intervento era solo per evitare che la cosa non andasse a sfavore di Addos.
> Comunque sia, ti garantisco che una poesia come quella suggerita da Addos stesso, in pochi la saprebbero scrivere perchè, quello di stenderla in pochissimi secondi e inserendo alcuni dati reali, non è cosa da tutti. Almeno, per me non lo è...e vi assicuro che non mi mancano le inventive...se poi vi sono sembrato immaturo, a 32 anni, a chiedere un suggerimento...io non me ne vergogno affatto.
> Come ho fatto a sapere la reazione? Me lo ha scritto. Vero si, vero no, non mi costa nulla darla per buona.
> Un abbraccio!
> Marco




Ti trovo dolce, nella tua bontà d'animo. Te l'ha scritto, quindi è vero. Sei da sposare Marco, veramente. 
Comunque io non ne facevo una questione di immaturità, per il fatto che ti sei fatto consigliare il testo, ma di poca lealtà, diciamo così. Senza critiche, ma che senso ha colpire una donna, fare bella figura, scrivendole cose non proprie? Avrai anche fatto colpo, ma quelle non sono parole tue né pensieri tuoi. Se ora è affascinata da qualcuno grazie a quell'sms, è affascinata da Addos, non da te. 
Io mi sentirei presa in giro, se fossi nei suoi panni e venissi a sapere. A quel punto, preferirei davvero l'sms del pio pio, purché proveniente DAVVERO da chi me lo sta mandando.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

la prima ( e unica )lettera d'amore che la moglie del mio boss ha ricevuto dal consorte è stata scritta  da me
fu uno dei primi aumenti che ebbi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

*p.s.*



Airforever ha detto:


> Il mio intervento era solo per evitare che la cosa non andasse a sfavore di Addos.
> Comunque sia, ti garantisco che una poesia come quella suggerita da Addos stesso, in pochi la saprebbero scrivere perchè, quello di stenderla in pochissimi secondi e inserendo alcuni dati reali, non è cosa da tutti. Almeno, per me non lo è...e vi assicuro che non mi mancano le inventive...se poi vi sono sembrato immaturo, a 32 anni, a chiedere un suggerimento...io non me ne vergogno affatto.
> Come ho fatto a sapere la reazione? Me lo ha scritto. Vero si, vero no, non mi costa nulla darla per buona.
> Un abbraccio!
> Marco



Quanto alle battute fatte "a carico" di Addos, non era intenzione di nessuno prenderlo in giro o deriderlo a sua insaputa. Tant'è che le battue si sono susseguite dopo il suo intervento, in chiaro, e la prima domanda (la mia), l'ho fatta pochi minuti dopo il suo intervento e rivolgendola direttamente a lui. Lui poi immagino si sia scollegato, o non abbia ritenuto opportuno rispondere, ma poi il discorso è continuato. Esattamente come accade ogni volta anche se chi apre il thread, smette di... interagire. Se Addos dovesse riprendere il discorso, non direi nulla di diverso di quanto già detto, né proverei a ritrattare. A me l'idea dell'sms in rima fa rabbrividire. E mi fa ridere la convinzione con cui ha affermato come ALLE DONNE (ergo tutte) piaccia ricevere determinati messaggi che vadano a toccare determinati tasti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la prima ( e unica )lettera d'amore che la moglie del mio boss ha ricevuto dal consorte è stata scritta  da me
> fu uno dei primi aumenti che ebbi



ahahahahahahahahahah andiamo bene. Se lo viene a sapere chiede il divorzio e si fidanza con te. Attenta


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahahah andiamo bene. Se lo viene a sapere chiede il divorzio e si fidanza con te. Attenta


la scrissi con una passione e una poesia che mi stupirono..
forse era quello che avrei voluto leggere io


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la scrissi con una passione e una poesia che mi stupirono..
> forse era quello che avrei voluto leggere io


Probabile. O evidentemente vi "somigliate", da quel punto di vista. Ora però non spargere la voce, sennò diventa un lavoro a tempo pieno anche per te.


----------



## Bruja (14 Maggio 2008)

*Asudem*



Asudem ha detto:


> la scrissi con una passione e una poesia che mi stupirono..
> forse era quello che avrei voluto leggere io


 
....insomma una "Cirano" al femminile!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ....insomma una "Cirano" al femminile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì.

anche il nasino si adatta


----------



## Old Addos (14 Maggio 2008)

*Strano ma vero*

Non pensavo che poche righe in rima potessero scatenare tutto questo putiferio ;

io ho suggerito ad Aiforever una strada per rompere il ghiaccio , che è sempre il passo più difficile ;

l' invito ad un aperitivo è più facile se si parte da una risata . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Non pensavo che poche righe in rima potessero scatenare tutto questo putiferio ;
> 
> io ho suggerito ad Aiforever una strada per rompere il ghiaccio , che è sempre il passo più difficile ;
> 
> l' invito ad un aperitivo è più facile se si parte da una risata . . . . . . . . . . .


E' stato un putiferio buono, non ci sono stati neanche feriti.
Ad ogni modo Addos, che te devo dì. Io un sms in rima allo scopo di fare colpo, come quello che hai descritto tu, e con le intenzioni che hai descritto, lo trovo ridicolo, perdonami. Con me non funzionerebbe. E sì, mi farei una risata, ma non positiva e soprattutto dopo non ci sarebbe nessun aperitivo.


----------



## Old Airforever (15 Maggio 2008)

...vi confido che mi sarebbe piaciuto ricevere una rima anche da mr.perfect...
Air


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2008)

Ora a quanto pare con gli sms si decide pure di ammazzare una ragazzina....stamattina leggo sui giornali cose aberranti!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ora a quanto pare con gli sms si decide pure di ammazzare una ragazzina....stamattina leggo sui giornali cose aberranti!



uh? non ho letto nulla. cioè?


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> uh? non ho letto nulla. cioè?


...i tre bastardi che hanno ucciso la loro coetanea in Sicilia...


----------



## ranatan (15 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> uh? non ho letto nulla. cioè?


Cioè 3 delinquenti di 15 anni hanno ammazzato, dopo averla violentata, una loro coetanea. E avevano pianificato l'omicidio scrivendoselo via sms...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...i tre bastardi che hanno ucciso la loro coetanea in Sicilia...





Ranatan ha detto:


> Cioè 3 delinquenti di 15 anni hanno ammazzato, dopo averla violentata, una loro coetanea. E avevano pianificato l'omicidio scrivendoselo via sms...


che bella la gioventù....


----------



## Bruja (15 Maggio 2008)

*aggiunta*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> che bella la gioventù....


 
..... pare che la ragazza non fosse neppure incinta!!??....... Decisamente é un bel caso di contorsionismo mentale reattivo.
Forse lei lo ha detto scherzando o in seguito ad un semplice ritardo... sta di fatto che é bastato per far scattare la "soluzione finale"!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ..... pare che la ragazza non fosse neppure incinta!!??....... Decisamente é un bel caso di contorsionismo mentale reattivo.
> Forse lei lo ha detto scherzando o in seguito ad un semplice ritardo... sta di fatto che é bastato per far scattare la "soluzione finale"!!!
> Bruja



Può averlo detto anche perché li odiava, per vendicarsi di qualcosa, perché aveva voglia di dire una stronzata, per farli cagare addosso, per estorcergli qualcosa. Ha poca importanza. Marciscano in galera e basta. Tanto sappiamo che non sarà così. Tanto più che sono minorenni. W l'Italia


----------

